# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  علوم کامپیوتر اصفهان یا ریاضیات و کاربردهای علم و صنعت و انتخاب کهاد علوم کامپیوتر؟

## amirffs

به نظرتون علوم کامپیوتر اصفهان رو انتخاب کنم یا ریاضیات دانشگاه امیرکبیر یا علم و صنعت رو بزنم و بعد تو دانشگاه کهاد علوم کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کنم؟ رتبم 1500 منطقه 3 ریاضی هست و هر سه تاشون رو میارم

----------


## _POORYA_

*امیرکبیر بنظرم*

----------


## Hans_Landa

در مورد کهاد به نظرم تحقیق کن ببین دروسی ک میگن چیاس و ایا کافیه یا نه؟ و اینکه میتونی تحقیق کنی ک آیا میشه تغییر رشته داد یا نه؟
اینا رو هم در نظر بگیر

----------

